# Achat ipad pour une école



## bene44 (10 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
J ai acheté le premier ipad de ma classe il y a 2 ans..... Fonctionne a merveille avec ma classe ...si bien que j ai fait l'acquisition de 7 ipad supplémentaires !!!!!
J ai acheté pas mal d applications (maths, français, sciences....) sur mon premier ipad.
J ai configuré les nouveaux "bébés" en tant que nouveaux ipad avec mon Apple ID d' origine.... Souci, lors du chargement des applications (déjà achetées), on me redemande de payer.....
Il y a certainement quelque chose que je n'ai pas fait correctement mais.....quoi?
Par avance, mille mercis pour votre aide !!!
Bene

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h54 ----------

Oups.....grave erreur de ma part....il me fallait restaurer a partir d iCloud ..... Je viens seulement de m en rendre compte..... Désolée ! Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Gwen (10 Novembre 2014)

Normalement, même si tu avais cliqué sur acheté, ça t'aurait dit : Comme vous avez déjà acheté...retéléchargement gratuit ... etc.

Mais je comprends tes doutes. j'ai toujours trouvé cette notion d'achat, même pour les logiciels gratuits un peu absurdes


----------



## bene44 (12 Novembre 2014)

Merci Gwen!
Ai essayé sans passer par iCloud , ca ne marchait pas....rhhhaaaa le mystère des apps!


----------

